# Amplificador para fm 300w



## nicolasperiolo (Nov 6, 2012)

hola a todos estoy en proyector de armar un amplificador de rf para una fm. Actualmente estoy saliendo con 40w pero visto la competencia que hay en mi ciudad no es suficiente. Por eso les sugiero su ayuda, estuve viendo algunos publicaciones en el foro sobre reparaciones de equipos como los m31 pero falta algunos datos para su construcción. Lo ideal seria armar uno con un MRF151g como el que publico aca.
adjunto un link para ver el digrama 

http://www.tugicom.com/files/plt300ds.pdf 

¿alguien ya armo estos adaptadores de impedacia? (los que están hechos con un cable uni-polar y cubiertos por un caño de cobre? seria calve saber esa información para comenzar el  proyecto

Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecer al foro y sus usuarios que día a día lo hacen mas grande. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 6, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> hola a todos estoy en proyector de armar un amplificador de rf para una fm. Actualmente estoy saliendo con 40w pero visto la competencia que hay en mi ciudad no es suficiente. Por eso les sugiero su ayuda, estuve viendo algunos publicaciones en el foro sobre reparaciones de equipos como los m31 pero falta algunos datos para su construcción. Lo ideal seria armar uno con un MRF151g como el que publico aca.
> adjunto un link para ver el digrama
> 
> http://www.tugicom.com/files/plt300ds.pdf
> ...



Hola...la potencia M31 es con el transistor MRF151G similar a la que subiste y los "cables uni-polar  y cubiertos por un caño de cobre" son cables coaxiles de maya solida y si aceptas sugerencias y a menos que prime razones particulares y por muchas razones(debes contar con instrumental para probarlo/ajustarlo como watimetros, carga fantasma, etc)es mucho mas económico comprarlo armado que hacerlo ya que ante la primer falla te despides del MRF151G y es costoso.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lacers (Ene 17, 2013)

hola, por lo que investgue se hacen con coaxial de teflon, como el rg-174 , en este link tenes otros que se usaron para un mrf151g saludos  http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=b...w=162&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:79


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 17, 2013)

Buenísimo yo estuve buscando pero no encontré una información tan detallada.


----------



## munenito (May 16, 2013)

en internet hay yo armo los tx de 300 watt con cables coaxial 25  y 50 ohm  de teflon y salida  condensadores de 471 por 2 kilo voltss y el balun lo sacas delos tv   antiguos y listooo y lo ajustas bien botan 250 y 320 watt con mrf151G


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2013)

munenito dijo:


> en internet hay yo armo los tx de 300 watt con cables coaxial 25  y 50 ohm  de teflon y salida  condensadores de 471 por 2 kilo voltss y el balun lo sacas delos tv   antiguos y listooo y lo ajustas bien botan 250 y 320 watt con mrf151G



Hola Munenito saludos cordiales caro amigo. ? poderia usteds subir con planos de montagen dese amplificador ? seria de mucho gusto  para nosotros poder apreciar el.
Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## macariof (May 18, 2013)

aqui esta un amplificador de 300w tugicom que les parese LDMOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2013)

!Muchas gracias por el Aporte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2013)

Como dato, un M31, sale como unos 6000 o 7000 pesos ARG.

Acordate de la antena, que soporte esa potencia.

Saludos.


----------

